# ERC



## DavidDobbs (Oct 17, 2015)

Was enjoying sawing a bit of ERC.

I had a pile of small logs that needed milled.



 



 
Piled up some in the shop.
Had one more I wanted to saw.
The bark was loose.
And look what was hiding there.



 

Someone had a nail beating party.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 17, 2015)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 18, 2015)

Great looking stuff, good find on the nail a blade getter for sure
Dave


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 18, 2015)

well done Sir!


----------



## DavidDobbs (Oct 18, 2015)

Trying to get caught up sawing. Thinking of upgrading before to long so going to sell the EZ Jr.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 18, 2015)

DavidDobbs said:


> Trying to get caught up sawing. Thinking of upgrading before to long so going to sell the EZ Jr.


Ok, I'll bite, upgrading to what? Lol.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Oct 18, 2015)

Most likely a Wood-Mizer. LT35HD


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 18, 2015)

DavidDobbs said:


> Most likely a Wood-Mizer. LT35HD


Very cool, that's a big step up!!! I'm so envious.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Oct 18, 2015)

I passed on an LT40 awhile back for a real good price and some days kick myself, but for the little that I'm doing and the back-up equipment to actually make an expensive mill pay for itself, I just couldn't justify it. Now if I were to win the lottery..............

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Oct 18, 2015)

Nice find and a good save! 
Tom

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

